# New Pictures of my colt



## Aubrey715 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here are a couple pictures of my colt, Aloha Acres California Dreamin. I had Sandy shoot some pictures of him back at the Eastern Championship Show. She is a very talented photographer and i am very happy with the pictures she got of my colt.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 11, 2008)

He is very drool worthy, nice colt


----------



## twister (Aug 11, 2008)

Beautiful colt, beautiful photos too





Yvonne


----------



## Relic (Aug 11, 2008)

NICE GUY you have very good taste..


----------



## minih (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice pictures, I really like the head shot showing the little snip on the nose.


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2008)

He looks great!!!



:yes


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 11, 2008)

Beautiful colt and great pictures.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice pictures, all of hers I have seen were wonderful.

Very nice boy!


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice boy


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 11, 2008)

Gorgeous...


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 11, 2008)

*WOW!! Love him!!! Gorgeous boy!!*


----------



## Bozley (Aug 11, 2008)

Very handsome and refined. I really like him!


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow! What a nice colt!!! Very pretty.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 11, 2008)

Aubrey,

He's gorgeous!



And Sandy took some great photos of your beautiful boy.


----------



## miniaddiction (Aug 12, 2008)

NICE boy Aubrey...Ive been waiting to see him! Gosh darn I love a horse with a good set of ears and his sure are pretty





How tall is he?


----------



## Aubrey715 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank You everybody! I really like the headshot, it really shows off his gorgeous head, huge eyes and tippy ears.



> How tall is he?


He measures 31 1/2".


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 12, 2008)

Aubrey715 said:


> Thank You everybody! I really like the headshot, it really shows off his gorgeous head, huge eyes and tippy ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Aubrey, Cool!

Your colt IS awesome. I am Lucky to have had the opportunity

to photograph such a nice colt.

Best of Luck at the World!

~Sandy


----------



## [email protected] River (Aug 12, 2008)

Aubrey,

Woody looked fantastic at Easterns and those pictures are beautiful....... Sandy did a wonderful job, as usual!!!! I cannot wait for her to come and photograph my horses...... Less than 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Aug 12, 2008)

You already know what I think!!!

Woody is a STUNNER.

You'll kick butt at Worlds----gooooood luck!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh what a gorgeous boy


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 13, 2008)

Beautiful boy!


----------

